# midwest slotcar show sunday nov 11th 2018



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

midwest slotcars show is sunday nov 11th 2018 is at the lincoln center in highland indiana . this show update is brought to u by honda27 its now honda27 1 afxnut 0 see u in 3 weeks .:grin2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

He's ALIVE !!!
Honda is ALIVE!! ;-)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Those pesky Delorean clocks are always off.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

yes i am


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> yes i am


PM Me on FB sometime Dude!!! :thumbsup:
U Doing "OK" (????) 

"The Senile-1" (just past B-Day #61 !!)


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Today's show update is brought to you by Honda is a forgetful person.

We have only 47 days until the,
Sunday November 11th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show.

That makes the score,
A/FX Nut------1
Honda27------1 :woohoo:

I'll see you in three weeks with another update.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone,
This update is brought to you by "Honda is sleeping."
Today is October 16th, 2018. We are just 26 days away from the November 11th, 2018 Midwest Slot Car Show.


So that makes the score,
A/FX Nut------2
Honda27------1 :grin2:

Here's some information on the show,


"THE BIG ONE"
MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW
SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 11, 2018
LINCOLN CENTER 2450 LINCOLN STREET
HIGHLAND, INDIANA

OPEN 10:00AM - 3:00PM (central time)
Adults $6.00 CHILDREN UNDER 16 FREE


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
I read the post from the spring show. First let me say I apologize for not posting any pictures. After this show and when I figure out how to post pictures with the new format, I'll be sure to get pictures up. I could post them with Photobucket but I see that has changed.
I'll be bringing a 4x8 road course to the show and setting it up for people to play on or test cars.
Randy.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome back Randy! :cheers2:

There are different threads in the help and issues section that cover how tos on posting photos.

Photobucket is allowing 3rd party linking again, but most people are using a different host. We have threads on most of them there as well.

VS_Adm has also made some changes in image size restriction and fixed some of the gallery and attachment issues that keep popping up.

If you run into problems though - post them here (I will snip and move them eventually.) Or add them to an existing thread in the help and issues section or start a new thread there.)

I have started asking members to post their own issues in the help and issues section instead of me flagging them for them to be addressed faster by VS _ADM directly.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome back Randy! :cheers2:
> 
> There are different threads in the help and issues section that cover how tos on posting photos.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 
I've read the thread on posting photos, and I'll get it figured out. Just have to get time to do it. I'm busy with my job and home chores.
Randy.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

dammit missed the November show......too much going on..hope all had a great time


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Had a great time...bought more at the hotel on Saturday night than I intended, but ain't that how it goes??? How can you resist a yellow 55??? Had a great time at the show on Sunday... Picked a few goodies...RM


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Looks real good Hilltop. I myself didn't buy to much. Got a late start from my table to look around. Kids and the kids at heart had fun on the road course. I sold way more than I thought I would. I'll attempt to get some pictures up. Also should have some on the show 's Facebook page.

Randy.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

my little one is now 13..most guys there remember him..just had no time to get there this time..love seeing old friends and new faces.


----------

